# Getting a new mattress for Amby hammock



## colsy

Not sure where to put this thread, but thought here was a good place to start.

We have just bought a second-hand Amby Nature Nest hammock, and we love it. We want to replace the mattress, however, as carseats and mattresses are the two things I feel we should buy brand new. I was wondering whether anybody on here has bought a replacement mattress for their Amby that isn't actually made by Amby. Proper Amby mattresses are all out of stock in our area at the moment. In addition, I'd rather like an organic fibre mattress rather than the standard Amby foam mattress. Anyway, if anybody has managed to source an organic or any other kind of mattress for their Amby, I'd be pleased to know how/where. (We're on the borders of the Midlands and northern England.)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Maybe try ebay? Theres a few places that make one to size and might have what youre looking for.


----------



## jenbo

Hi 
I am currently having the exact same dilema and wondered if you had found an option? I have looked at places on line that do made to measure and am waiting for replies. These seem to be more expensive though!
Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## colsy

jenbo said:


> Hi
> I am currently having the exact same dilema and wondered if you had found an option? I have looked at places on line that do made to measure and am waiting for replies. These seem to be more expensive though!
> Thanks:thumbup:

Gosh, this thread is from a looooong time ago. Anyway, in the end we took the old Amby mattress to the baby department at John Lewis, and they measured it, and sent the measurements off to their made-to-measure mattress supplier, and about a week later we got a lovely brand-new mattress in the post, all for about thirty quid, which seemed pretty good value to me.

HTH xx


----------

